# 2011 Nissan Rogue... issues with water in the car. HELP



## Sabrina2021 (Jan 15, 2021)

2011 Nissan Rogue driver side floor wet.. any suggestions. I had the seals around the sunroof checked.. they are all fine.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

If it smell like anti freeze. The heater core might be leaking coolant, but the car engine will over heat


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sabrina2021 said:


> 2011 Nissan Rogue driver side floor wet.. any suggestions. I had the seals around the sunroof checked.. they are all fine.


Sunroof seals won't be the issue, the gasket around the pane isn't designed to be waterproof. There are drip channels underneath the pane that direct water coming past the gasket to a hose at each corner of the roof. The hoses lead down the front and rear pillars and out of the car through a fitting, where water exits behind the front and rear wheel wells. It's very common for mud and tree sap to clog the hoses, and on a an '11, it's also possible a hose is kinked or has shrunk and pulled free of a nipple. You can check the drains yourself with a bottle of clean water. With the roof open and the car on a slight downhill, pour about 4 ounces of water into the drain channel on each side. After a slight delay, you should see water coming out behind the front wheel under the car. If not, the front drain on that side is clogged. Then repeat the exercise on a slight uphill, this time you should see water behind each rear wheel. The front drains can usually be blown clear with compressed air if the hoses are in good shape, and they're usually the culprits. Clogged rears are less common and harder to reach, they usually need to be blown out bottom-up which means some disassembly in the luggage area.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Can't believe this problem is 35 yrs old. I had the very same problem with a 85 Buick regal t-type. The drain hose because block and water in the car.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

steveX said:


> Can't believe this problem is 35 yrs old. I had the very same problem with a 85 Buick regal t-type. The drain hose because block and water in the car.


Drain design hasn't changed much since the sunroof was invented, and neither has mud or tree sap. It isn't rocket science, but understanding the fundamentals of how the drains work and why they clog can save a lot of headaches.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Yep. This is why we must focus on buy new and recycle. Mechanic and repair man are modern caveman. The robots are making new everyday. Fixing is just the opposite of broken.. Stay away from both... Buy new😌.


----------

